# UK supplier for clothing label manufacturer



## stag (Dec 6, 2006)

Helllooo

Any recommended clothing label producers for neck tags and those that can also sow them? I have some contacts but would prefer something closer to London or in London...

Cheers all

Ps- How do u guys generally go about with the tagging on blanks? Do u just not bother or use your own tags, prints, sowing etc etc?


----------



## TJLewis (Jul 26, 2005)

I've used British Tags before and they seem ok. I sent my shirts to Jami Q's to have them re-labeled and they were first class, I now have a local company in Midlands that re-label in small quantities though. I have new tag sewn in properly as I hate to see tags sewn over the seam.
Justin


----------



## rema (Aug 7, 2006)

Im currently looking into this did some research in the past found these companies,

Relabelling:
Rowheath Ltd - Embroidery, Relabelling, Applique, Branding, Packing, Compressed t-shirts

Label Creating:
www.britishtags.co.uk
Clothing label manufacturers Elite Labels LTD
Woven Labels, Craft Labels and Ribbons from GB Name Tapes and Labels

blessings rema


----------



## samson18 (May 14, 2009)

Try ADASTRA LABELS they specialise in labels and packaging ...


----------



## jonnyjunk (Mar 3, 2009)

hey there
I used britishtags as well and was really happy with those guys,, pretty reasonable price wise as well...


----------



## flanajb (Apr 22, 2009)

I used GB Labels and they were top notch!


----------



## combie (Mar 3, 2010)

I used Elen Clothing Manufacturer
www.ellen-clothing-manufacturer.com 
+44 208 133 5640


----------



## blairbxoxo (Nov 4, 2010)

just a tip do not use ellen clothing manufacturer my friend used them and had trouble as she did not recieve her goods and they do not reply to her emails or voice mails or calls. i thought it would save you time money and your health


----------

